# cortisol blocker



## klc9100 (Mar 18, 2010)

what's up with cortisol blockers? there seems to be alot of interest in them these days. i've read tons about them online. 

do any of you guys use them? what's a good one? how did it work for you? how do you know if you need one or not? do you take it during a cycle, after a cycle, or all the time?

any info and personal experience would be appreciated.

thanks -


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2010)

the only one i will use repeatedly is lean xtreme


----------



## Tyler3295 (Mar 19, 2010)

What about the cortisol blockers (..like _Relacore_) that are located in the "diet" pill section. How do they stack up?


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> What about the cortisol blockers (..like _Relacore_) that are located in the "diet" pill section. How do they stack up?


 
good question. i wish someone with more knowledge could answer that.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 23, 2010)

when i went to my endocrinologist a few weeks ago for bloodwork, i had them check my cortisol level. that is what prompted me to make this post. they just finally called me with the results yesterday. they say my cortisol levels are normal. my question is, would a cortisol blocker, like lean xtreme, still be beneficial to me, even though i apparently don't have an excessive amount of cortisol?


----------



## FindingMyWay (Mar 23, 2010)

nni said:


> the only one i will use repeatedly is lean xtreme


 

I used Lean Extreme for awhile myself, but I'm not sure I got any benefit from it.  Dumb question maybe but, how do you know it worked for you?  What results did you see?


----------



## nni (Mar 23, 2010)

FindingMyWay said:


> I used Lean Extreme for awhile myself, but I'm not sure I got any benefit from it.  Dumb question maybe but, how do you know it worked for you?  What results did you see?



change in body composition. you dont feel it working, but you see results moreso than without.


----------



## maseco63 (Mar 23, 2010)

*CB's Rule*

Cortisol Blockers rule.  I get about 4-6 hours a sleep on avg and it keeps my body like it got 8hrs


----------



## Robalo (Mar 28, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> Cortisol Blockers rule.  I get about 4-6 hours a sleep on avg and it keeps my body like it got 8hrs



That's exactly what happens to me, that and it's helping me to lose the gut. I'm on Lean extreme.


----------



## forciano (Mar 31, 2010)

I just recently moved to a graveyard shift in a call center of course my stress levels have been increased, and i havent gotten as much sleep as I would like to in these last weeks. 

So my questions is do guys think its safe to use this while also using Activate Extreme?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 1, 2010)

forciano said:


> I just recently moved to a graveyard shift in a call center of course my stress levels have been increased, and i havent gotten as much sleep as I would like to in these last weeks.
> 
> So my questions is do guys think its safe to use this while also using Activate Extreme?




Yes, it's safe, if you search you'll find that is a common stack with good results. You just have to adapt your training/rest routine to your shift.


----------



## nni (Apr 1, 2010)

forciano said:


> I just recently moved to a graveyard shift in a call center of course my stress levels have been increased, and i havent gotten as much sleep as I would like to in these last weeks.
> 
> So my questions is do guys think its safe to use this while also using Activate Extreme?





Robalo said:


> Yes, it's safe, if you search you'll find that is a common stack with good results. You just have to adapt your training/rest routine to your shift.



yup. its a popular and very good stack.


----------



## forciano (Apr 2, 2010)

Good stuff, I'll definitely give lean extreme a try.

Thanks


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 2, 2010)

I heard 7-keto DHEA blocks cortisol?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I heard 7-keto DHEA blocks cortisol?



That's why Lean Extreme works. It has 2 forms of DHEA:

5-AT(TM)(7-Hydroxy 17B-Dihydro Dehydroepiandrosterone ) and  7OH (7-Hydroxy-Dehydroepiandrosterone).


----------



## nni (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I heard 7-keto DHEA blocks cortisol?



i may be mistaken as it has been a while, but i believe it doesnt do the job orally.



Robalo said:


> That's why Lean Extreme works. It has 2 forms of DHEA:
> 
> 5-AT(TM)(7-Hydroxy 17B-Dihydro Dehydroepiandrosterone ) and  7OH (7-Hydroxy-Dehydroepiandrosterone).



it has 2 metabolites of dhea. honestly it is the best cortisol blocker out there, obviously there are other options, but this is still the best bet.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 3, 2010)

ok, so i ordered some lean xtreme. i have about 6 weeks to go on an aas cycle. do i start taking the lean xtreme now, or at end of cycle? i think i read that aas blocks/kills cortisol. so i'm thinking i would be better to run it at end of cycle, right?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 3, 2010)

Run it on pct. It will help to mantain the gains.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 3, 2010)

I did some reading on this last night, and wasnt able to find any really exceptional reviews.  Seems to be a pretty mixed bag.  Any old-timers on here with personal experience?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 3, 2010)

Lean Xtreme would be my top choice based on my experience with cortisol blockers. If you want a thermogenic that includes a cortisol blocker, I recommend Recreate.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 4, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I did some reading on this last night, and wasnt able to find any really exceptional reviews.  Seems to be a pretty mixed bag.  Any old-timers on here with personal experience?



I know is Doubtfull a new guy come on in and start defending a product but i'm just doing this because i just finished a bottle of Lean Extreme and it worked really well for me. However, it's the first time i use a cortisol blocker so i can't make a comparison


----------



## nni (Apr 4, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I did some reading on this last night, and wasnt able to find any really exceptional reviews.  Seems to be a pretty mixed bag.  Any old-timers on here with personal experience?



really? id say that there is well over a 90% positive review rating on it. where are you reading reviews? bb.com has a ton of review on it.

either way, its still the best you can get.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 4, 2010)

nni said:


> i may be mistaken as it has been a while, but i believe it doesnt do the job orally. ...



Really? Does anyone have a confirmation of this? I'd like to know as I was going to use this as a moderate cortisol blocker during PCT.. Buuuut, if orals won't do the job..


----------



## FindingMyWay (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd like to give Lean Xtreme another go, but I have a question -- I sleep really badly, and have for awhile.  I know you're supposed to take Lean Xtreme upon waking, but if you're waking up a couple of times a night, and being fully awake for awhile, do you still take it when you're actually say, waking up to go to to work, etc.?  Like when you really need to get out of bed and get your day started, let's say.  I keep wondering if my weird sleeping patterns affected the results I saw with Lean Xtreme.  Or am I over-thinking it?


----------



## nni (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Really? Does anyone have a confirmation of this? I'd like to know as I was going to use this as a moderate cortisol blocker during PCT.. Buuuut, if orals won't do the job..



if 7-keto worked, we would have included it as opposed to the more expensive 7-oh.



FindingMyWay said:


> I'd like to give Lean Xtreme another go, but I have a question -- I sleep really badly, and have for awhile.  I know you're supposed to take Lean Xtreme upon waking, but if you're waking up a couple of times a night, and being fully awake for awhile, do you still take it when you're actually say, waking up to go to to work, etc.?  Like when you really need to get out of bed and get your day started, let's say.  I keep wondering if my weird sleeping patterns affected the results I saw with Lean Xtreme.  Or am I over-thinking it?



the dosing suggestion it for the highest levels of cortisol, which is usually upon waking, with a rebound 4 hours later. im honestly not sure if bad sleep would affect this, would make sense that it would.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 4, 2010)

nni said:


> if 7-keto worked, we would have included it as opposed to the more expensive 7-oh. ...



Ahh, very true. lol

So, this is a bit off topic, but what good does 7-keto DHEA do? ..anything? Perhaps a thermogenic fat burner? Or is it just overhyped?


----------

